# السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته...لدي استفسار!



## نور الإسلام (11 فبراير 2006)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته......ارجو من اعضاء المنتدى التفاعل مع مشاركتي ..لأنني فعلا في حيرة....وككوني من المستجدين في كلية الهندسة فلا اعرف الا القليل عن تخصصاتها...فيا حبذا بمشاركتم ومشاطرتكم الاراء...فانا في حيرة في اختيار التخصص المناسب في كلية الهندسة ولعدة اسباب...اولا من خلال قراءتي لمواضيعكم رأيت بأن الاغلبية لا تؤيد الهندسة للفتيات...ولكن كطالبات وهبهن الله العقلية المفكرة والذكية (حرام تدخل غير هندسة:69: )ولأني فعلا احب الرياضيات والفيزياء بشكل لا يوصف ..دخلت كلية الهندسة لانها تجمع الاثنين معا..ولكن المشكلة اي تخصص يليق بي كفتاه في قسم الهندسة...هل هندسة الحاسب...؟ولكن اشعر بعدم راحة عندما اقولها...ام الهندسة الصناعية والنظم..والتي سمعت انها ادارة اكثر من تعامل مع الالات...فهل هذا صحيح؟لانني كلما قلت لاحد هندسة صناعية قال انها مقصورة على المصانع والالات(..لا يليق ويناسب الفتيات)...سؤالي هل اتوكل على الله واختار الهندسة الصناعية والنظم ؟وهل مستقبلها جيد((( للـــفتاة)))؟ارجو منكم التفاعل والرد واعتذر ان كان سؤالي ينتقص من الاهمية..والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته...
اختكم في الله
نور الدين من فلسطين ,,..:80:.. ولكن في المهجر


----------



## محمد فوزى (12 فبراير 2006)

الاخت : نور الاسلام 
مرحبا بك فى المنتدى ونرجوا ان يكون التواصل معنا دائما
عندما تختارين التخصص الذى يناسب قدراتك فهذا هو الصواب ومجال الهندسة كبير وشامل وتستطيعى ان تجدى فية ما يناسب وينمى هذة القدرات لكن عليك ان تقرأى فى مجالات الهندسة اكثر قبل ان تختارى التخصص الذى ترغبين فيه


----------



## نور الإسلام (14 فبراير 2006)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته....13 قارئا حتى اللحظة لإستفساري وواحد فقط من اجاب؟!!...جزاك الله عنا خير الجزاء اخي في الله محمد فوزي...وارى ان اعتمد على الاجتهاد والبحث افضل من سؤال من عنده خبرة وتجريب...مع انه كنت اعتقد ان الاثنان معا يكملان بعضهما البعض..يعطيكم العافية..والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


----------



## محمد راجي (14 فبراير 2006)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
أيها الأخت العزيزة : كوني طالب في كلية الهندسة الميكانيكية قسم الهندسة الصناعية فأريد أن أوضح لك
الهندسة الصناعية هي الأفضل بالنسبة للفتيات( باعتقادي أنا )
حيث أن أسم الهندسة الصناعية لا يعبر عن مضمونها
فمجالات الهندسة الصناعية هي :

الجودة 0000شهادة الISO
الإدارة الصناعية
الأتمتة الصناعية برمجة الآلات وإيجاد الحلول لمشاكل الكيان البرمجي (SOFT WERE)
أي أنك لن تتعاملي مع الآلاتكما يظن البعض وهذا يعني أنها جميلة من أجل الفتيات
:69: كنت مثلك لا أعرف عنها شيأً :69: كوني متأكدة بأنها ستكون الأكثر طلبأً بإذن الله في ظل هذه الثورة الصناعية
:77: أنا أيضاً طالب مستجد والحمد لله أني وجدت من يشبهني في نفس التفكير:77: 
توكلي على الله ولن يخيب الله سائله بصدق
00أخوك محمد راجي والسلام0000


----------



## محمد فوزى (14 فبراير 2006)

الاخت نور الاسلام
كنت ارجوا الصبر معنا ومداومة النقاش حتى تصلى الى القرار الصائب لأن المستقبل المهنى لا يتقرر فى لحظة والاجتهاد الشخصى مطلوب وهو يحتاج الى موازنة بين الفرص الوظيفية المتاحة وبين الرغبة فى العمل بهذة المهنة


----------



## محمد راجي (14 فبراير 2006)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
أيها الأخت العزيزة : كوني طالب في كلية الهندسة الميكانيكية قسم الهندسة الصناعية فأريد أن أوضح لك
الهندسة الصناعية هي الأفضل بالنسبة للفتيات( باعتقادي أنا )
حيث أن أسم الهندسة الصناعية لا يعبر عن مضمونها
فمجالات الهندسة الصناعية هي : 

الجودة 0000شهادة الISO
الإدارة الصناعية
الأتمتة الصناعية برمجة الآلات وإيجاد الحلول لمشاكل الكيان البرمجي (SOFT WERE)
أي أنك لن تتعاملي مع الآلاتكما يظن البعض وهذا يعني أنها جميلة من أجل الفتيات



كنت مثلك لا أعرف عنها شيأً



كوني متأكدة بأنها ستكون الأكثر طلبأً بإذن الله في ظل هذه الثورة الصناعية



أنا أيضاً طالب مستجد والحمد لله أني وجدت من يشبهني في نفس التفكير





توكلي على الله ولن يخيب الله سائله بصدق
00أخوك محمد راجي والسلام0000


----------



## نور الإسلام (15 فبراير 2006)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته...اخي في الله المشرف محمد فوزي...ما اسلفت في قولي لا يعني بأن الصبر قد نفذ مني وان دائرة النقاش قد اغلقت....وانما قصدت بأن عدد الردود كان قليلا بالنسبة للمتصفحين..وهذا ما لاحظته في اكثر من مشاركة واستفسار لغيري من اعضاء المنتدى ..وبالنسبة للحياة الدنيا فكلنا يقين بأنها تحتاج للصبر والمجالدة والمجاهدة والاجتهاد,والله المعين....اخي في الله محمد راجي جزاك الله خير الجزاء لاني اردت من مشاركتي ان أسأل المجربين فهم أفضل من ينقل لي صورة المهندس الصناعي او ما يسمى بالمهندس الاداري..والمشكلة في جامعاتنا انهم لا يرشدون الطلبة ولا يساعدونهم في معرفة ماهية كل تخصص من تخصصات الهندسة ومجال عمله:83: ..لذلك نقع ضحية الحيرة والاختيار بلا يقين ولا معرفة بما اخترناه....الحمد لله على كال حال
ختاما يعطيكم العافية على الردود والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته...وفي انتظار المزيد(إن وجد)


----------



## الكبريت (18 فبراير 2006)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
بالنسبه للهندسه الصناعيه فهو التخصص الوحيد من فروع الهندسه الذي تستطيعي من خلاله العمل في اي مكان وفي اي شركه وفي اي مجال وفي اي تخصص 

الحمد لله انا طالب في الهندسه الصناعيه وعندي اثنين من اخواني كلاهما من الهندسه الصناعيه يعني العائله صناعيه 
وهم الان متوظفين 

الاول مدير فرع في احد البنوك 
والثاني مدير شركه لانتاج القهوه والبن 

فكما تلاحظين قد يتسأل البعض ما دخل البنك بالهندسه الصناعيه ومادخل القهوه بالهندسه الصناعيه 
فالهندسه الصناعيه تستطيعين العمل في اي مجال وفي اي مكان 

اما بالنسبه للهندسة الحاسبات فيجب ان تتوظفي في مجال الحاسب 
وهندسة الاتصالات و الحراريه والنوويه والمعادن والبترول والمدنيه نفس الشيء (( اي مجالها محدود فقط في نفس التخصص))


اتمنى اكون افدتك 
وبالتوفيق


----------



## نور الإسلام (18 فبراير 2006)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته....تربت يداك اخي في الله -الكبريت , على هذه المشاركة المختصرة والمفيدة في ذات الوقت....وكما يقال اسأل مجرب ولا تسأل خبير ..جزاكم الله عنا خير الجزاء..


----------



## روميو (20 فبراير 2006)

ما احسن التخصصات الاتي تكون مناسبة لكي كفتاة الان الشغل بيكون في المكاتب ويعتمد على الذاكرة والتفكير العميق واعتقد الفتيات في هذى توب


----------



## نور الإسلام (20 فبراير 2006)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته....واذا عزمت فتوكل على الله..وبإذن الله سأتخصص هندسة صناعية ونظم..بناء على مشورتكم..واختيار والدتي لهذا التخصص..اضافة لميولي لهندسة تجمع مواد الفيزياء والرياضيات والادارة معا وهو هذا التخصص كما قيل لي .والله الموفق..وشكرا اخي في الله روميو على اضافتك الثمينة.


----------



## روميو (21 فبراير 2006)

بارك الله بنا جميعا :::::::::: اهم شى الابداع في التخصص واثبات الوجود والتعمق في مائية الهندسة الصناعية وبذل اكبر مجهود من اجل الارتقاء بالمستوى الثقافي والتعليمي في هذا التخصص ::::::::::::: الان التخصص شامل كل المجالات الحياتية والعملية"""""""""""""""" بالتوفيق :::::: يجب الدعاء لنا جميعا :::::::::::::::مهم جدا::::::::::::: أمين


----------

